# Windows Server 2003 - File Unblocking



## Tobeon (Mar 24, 2004)

Is there a way to unblock multiple files? I have so bloody many that each needs to be unblocked, if I have to do it individually it will take hours!

Thanks for any help anyone can give


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Streams from Sysinternals may do the trick.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

This one is really good:

http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------

